

The first few weeks of Papermill, an Instapaper client for Android - ch0wn
http://papermill.me/firstweeks/

======
ja27
"Given that the media coverage and user interest has already far exceeded what
I expected, I find it hard to believe the sales rate could increase, let alone
maintain their current rate."

Isn't this a big stumbling block for indie developers? It wouldn't surprise me
one bit to see sales continue to increase.

He mentions the lack of sales on Amazon. My impression is that Amazon buyers
really like seeing some reviews, maybe more than any other app store. So doing
whatever it takes to get those first reviews could open up the Amazon market.
The $4.00 price there could be working against him. Getting it to $3.99 might
make a difference to a buyer.

~~~
star_fox64
Lowering the price might work, but more than from 4 bucks to 3.99. Something
like lowering it to 0.79 might bring in some users.

~~~
ja27
Yes, but they're often not the users you want. Especially with needing an
Instapaper subscription, I don't think 99 cents (or lower) is a good place for
this app.

